# Italy



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,
We are currently in Italy at a site on Lake Mergozzo. Does anyone have any recomendations for sites in Italy generally or where we are headed for next Venice.

many thanks

John


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi John,

I visited Venice in mid-September last year, and stayed at Camping Fusina. Lovely campsite, great location, convenient ferries into Venice, bit expensive too; but unfortunately really spoilt for us by a large part of the site being given over to “Contiki’s Venice Village”. This accommodates coach parties of mostly Australian students intent on drinking and partying late into the night. Loud music from the bar area can be heard at the farthest ends of the site. It's also under the flight path for Venice airport, but the low flying jets are much less noisy than the Contiki lot. 

SD


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,If you get over to tuscany (albenga) try these 
http://www.campingbellavista.it

We have stayed here 3 times in the last 3 years,run by a Dutch family and very nice people,they also take the ACSI. card so you stay for €14 per night.Try to get on to pitches 3-13 they are the biggest and best at no extra cost at this time of the year.

good luck.
Backaxle


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Jede said:


> Hi all,
> We are currently in Italy at a site on Lake Mergozzo. Does anyone have any recomendations for sites in Italy generally or where we are headed for next Venice.
> 
> many thanks
> ...


Depends on how far you are planning on going

Both of these take the ACSI card

500km south of Garda, on the Adriatic....beach directly behind the camper places Pineto Beach

Rome, with a shuttle bus every 30 mins to the nearest Metro Happy Village Camping

We stayed at loads of sites in Italy, most of which we just stumbled upon

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Backaxle, Albenga is in Liguria not Tuscany.

Jackie


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

jarcadia said:


> Backaxle, Albenga is in Liguria not Tuscany.
> 
> Jackie


You are spot on,sorry about that.
backaxle


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Aqua Dolce, Levanto 

San Gimignano, South of Pisa


Regards

Arizona


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy - campsites*

 Ciao Jede,
hope you're not finding the sudden switch off from Summer to Autumn too cool!
So many places to go, so many things to see, what can I say?
Have a look at www.camping.it

saluti,
eddied


----------

